# Little cool



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

My thermostat is reading 4 degrees. Feels a lot colder with the wind coming from Canada. Had all the other trades coming inside my uhit to warm up. Sometimes its nice to be a taper.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

I know what ya mean,,, I was on the deck today, smoking a a cig,,and feeling like,,"man its cold",,,then I looked up and they had a thermomiter on a post,,,,heck it was 42 degrees,,,, no wonder i was freezing.l Dam I hate cold weather


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

2.1º on my thermometer right now. Not sure we'll be going below zero as it has held at that temp for several hours now.


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

was on my way back home tonight @ about 8:00 p.m. and my truck was reading -1


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

we hit low 50"s:blink::blink: January:blink: No snow. We usually are alot colder. No complaints


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Well its now 2 degrees. But tommorrow there is a high of 19. Yeehaw. Funny thing is that theres no insulation in my house. the insulation in crawl space was hit by the flood and removed 2 months ago. damn renovaters are still waiting for the cement board insultion to get here. Almost want to go bak to work so i can sweat my asss off instead of being wrapped up in sweats and a a blanket.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

chris said:


> we hit low 50"s:blink::blink: January:blink: No snow. We usually are alot colder. No complaints


Same here, sunny and mid 50's today. Freaky. We need snowpack.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

- 14c here (6 f), had my 1st snow day here, so no work today.









But, where I live we jokingly call it the Banana Belt,







we got a whole 2 cm here (3/4"), but where I mostly work, London, got dumped on by the snow Gods, over 30cm (1 ft) and high winds.

I hate driving in snow storms now, use to be fun when you were young, you would go out in them un purpose. Now you drive in them, and you keep saying to yourself,"don't go into the ditch" or "pass me you F'n moron" I always seem to be stuck being the lead car in the snow storm:furious:, drives me nuts, they ride right up on your arse:furious:

So today I settled upon a much needed 12 hours sleep instead


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

boco said:


> My thermostat is reading 4 degrees. Feels a lot colder with the wind coming from Canada. Had all the other trades coming inside my uhit to warm up. Sometimes its nice to be a taper.



That is one of the key reasons why I became a Taper


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

Got ya'll beat...this was xmas...-42 C....hey, I think that's -42 F too!


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

getplastered said:


> Got ya'll beat...this was xmas...-42 C....hey, I think that's -42 F too!


Just to be clear, that was with a wind chill...-27 without the wind!


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

And thats why I like living on Vancouver Island. :thumbup1:The banana belt of Canada with the mildest winters. :sweatdrop:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> And thats why I like living on Vancouver Island. :thumbup1:The banana belt of Canada with the mildest winters. :sweatdrop:


That's not the ONLY reason you like living in Vancouver.:no:


----------

